# I am so tired of dog food shopping



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sick of shopping for dog food. They were on the Merrick dog food and got tired of it and didnt want to eat it anymore. When I was at the vet with Beau a couple of months ago, he said that Beau should be on a low protein food. Well since I switched him several different brands (canidae found worms then Natural Balance low fat food) he didnt like either of them. Little Shelby liked the Natural Balance. So I decided that Beau was not eating any of the low protein food, I decided to change to something he liked and would eat. Tried the Professional brand but they are didnt like that either. Bought the the ProPlan shredded beef and they loved it. That is when the problems started itching,scratching and chewing. Like PG said in several threads the shredded pieces have soy, so I bet that is why they were scratching and itching. I was able to find several bags of the regular ProPlan beef and rice. They didnt like it as much but still itching. So I bought a bag of the ProPlan selects but they are picking it out of the proplan beef and rice. So that is not working.
Here is my biggest dilemma. I want a good quality food that is grain free and that they will like but wont knock me over with the price. My vet says Beau should be low protein but I have read tons of articles that say he should have high protein. Here are some of the articles I have read. 
http://www.dogaware.com/seniordiets.html
And it all makes sense to me. He has seemed to lost some of his muscle tone since he has been on the lower protein. And they say it is good for the liver and kidneys. So confused.
These are the brands I am looking at. Taste of the Wild, Evo, Innova or California Natural. What do you guys think? I can get them all at one pet food place, it is alittle of a distance but worth it if I can find ONE brand they will all eat.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I like the Evo , and in the thread I started the crew ate Fromm surf and turf and loved it, but the only draw back is the biggest bag comes in 28.6 lbs and here with tax its 58.25 a bag.... I was told that all grain less foods dont come in a bigger bag then the 28lbs


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Have you looked at Nature's Variety? It is also grain-free. Not sure how much it is in your area. They have a chicken version, duck and a rabbit version so they can get different protein sources every so often.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

I've been using TOTW Pacific Stream formula for my 2 for 9 months or so.

Pros: Good poops and they like the food and Jule's ear infections cleared up.

Cons: It seems the past 3 months or so they have been itchy, Jazz seems to have gained weight since on it although that could be the amount she was eating and her coat is not as nice as it was when she was eating CSFTDLS. Again though, this could be because of the weight gain too.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

So far so good here on California Natural chicken and rice.. no more itching. :crossfing :crossfing


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

My vet told me this was the worse year for the itchies, ear infections, hot spots and eye boogers.


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

I have fed Acana's grain free food and also Taste Of The Wild both with no problems. I tried the Purina because everyone seemed to be feeding it but all I got from it was stinky poop, stinky breath and ear infections and itchy dogs (I tried all three of my dogs on it) that was before the new formula came out I refuse to try it agian  Maybe look into the TOTW ??


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

If I fed purina my crew would explode in hot spots, and I would hate to look at Taz's ears. Mine are all on Evo, and doing great.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I just picked up a small bag of the Fromm's Salmon ala veg for variety. The kids seem to love it... Their Surf and Turf is grain free and a more moderate protein level than EVO. I also like the fact that, like Eagle Pack, this is a family co. that is FDA approved and uses human grade ingredients.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I've taken Ike off of Pro Plan. We've been dealing with ear infections and itching too. I'm feeding Merrick's Wilderness Blend and Ike is loving it. I'm also going to use Honest Kitchen's gluten free/ meat free formula and add my own Venison and Salmon. My Vet said to stay away from Wheat, Chicken, Beef, Soy and White Rice. The Wilderness Blend is working for us, so far. It's a little pricey. I paid $30 including tax for a 15lb bag. I'm even considered making my own dog food. Good luck. I've never been so confused as trying to figure out dog food!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

If we took care of ourselves as well as we take care of our animals. We wouldnt get sick or have any weight problems.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Tia eats Taste of the Wild roasted fowl formula and is doing well on it. No ear infections so far, and no itchies.


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

I understand your frustrations. I read so much about dog foods that my eyes are gonna pop out.. I have tried Nature's Recipe, Blue Buffalo, and now Pro Plan.. stool is not that great though all of a sudden.. and Skylie has itching problems as well..


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I have heard from others in the US that the TOTW and Canidea GF are very affordable. Everything is more expensive here in Canada then there.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I just picked up a small bag of the Fromm's Salmon ala veg for variety. The kids seem to love it... Their Surf and Turf is grain free and a more moderate protein level than EVO. I also like the fact that, like Eagle Pack, this is a family co. that is FDA approved and uses human grade ingredients.


Mine are loving the Surf and Turf.....You bet exactly at 5 pm there in front of there food container waiting for there meal to be dished out in there bowls..


----------



## lammer29 (Feb 21, 2008)

I am also tired of dog food researching and shopping! My girls are presently on Wellness Core Ocean fish, they love it and have had no problems, but the cost is getting ridiculous!I wanted to try another grain free, but so far I haven't made up my mind on a new brand. TOTW is a Diamond product and I just don't feel comfortable feeding their products.I have fed Orijen, but also expensive, Fromm I had issues with their ingredients and listing during the recall, so I won't use theri products either...... can't they make a grain free that won't break the bank and be premuim too???


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I hear you Lammer. Daisy was on Wellness CORE Reduced Fat and she did really well on it but I recently switched to Natural Balanced Reduced Calorie because of money :curtain: It's not that much cheaper but every little bit helps these days. 

Amazing thing is she seems to be fine, her ears are better than ever and she's only pooping once a day! Is that a good thing?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Nature' Variety makes Instinct a grain free with several different low problem proteins, venison, lamb, rabbit and salmon. I feed my boys salmon. It's human grade and made here in Lincoln, it 's a hometown company.


----------



## csbeard (Nov 20, 2008)

I have been using California Natural-the lamb and rice formula with good luck. Good poops and enthusiastic eating! Finding the right dog food is a lot of work--good luck!


----------



## pb1221 (Nov 21, 2006)

I am so tired of dog food shopping too!!!! I think I am reading too much-and getting mixed information as well. Hi protein, low protein, low fat, grain free, yikes! I thought I was going to buy Orijen on Saturday for Murphy who has IBD but ended up buying Cal Nat fish and potato. Some of the price differences in foods is amazing. The local store I went to said that prices are going to continue to go up.....


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

We feed Innova, the dogs love it, and have always done well on it. In the morning we mix in some Honest Kitchen, which is dehydrated raw. They also get a capsul of salmon oil.

We have a small local chain called Pet People here in San Diego. They have TONS of sample bags of high quality food. If you have a store like that somewhere maybe you can pick up a bunch and use them to taste test the dogs!


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

I feed a combo of California Naturals Herring and Sweet Potato (dry food) and Natures Variety raw food (in lamb). 

It's an expensive diet, but I have noticed she doesn't need as much food now, and her skin and coat are in tip top shape (which were a large amount of our vet bills). So, I probably spend the same, if not less, now that I'm feeding a food that addresses her skin issues.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Jackson'sMom said:


> Tia eats Taste of the Wild roasted fowl formula and is doing well on it. No ear infections so far, and no itchies.


This is what Mitch and Hailey ended up on, and Hailey's ears have cleared up beautifully. Mitch is still licking and chewing on himself, but that is a whole different issue non food related. It might seem a bit pricey you can feed less because they feel full with a better quality food.


----------

